# Purple diamond spilo



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Any one got one of these guys? A pic would be nice


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have been trying to get a hold of one for over a year, but here you go


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is truely a nice fish. I wonder how it looks like underwater.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks Nice


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ya, it is a beautiful fish, I have talked to all the dealers, very reare to get in.....if you can ever get ahold of them, let me know man


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice looking fish. Havent seen many of those around.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

come to think of it i have not heard anyone mention one of those on the boards for a while the last time was on pfish a couple of years ago.
very nice p
dixon


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

That is a _really_ nice fish. Too bad their so rare. I'll have to add it to my wish list.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think those are freegin awesome looking.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

All spilo's are very look good looking fish but a purple spilo would be unreal







, someone must have one?

kane


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i want one


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I hadn't even heard of a purple diamond piranha until today. That's cool! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!! Looks kinda like a Rhom


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think it looks kinda like a rhom too.

cool looking fish though


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I always thought the "diamond" term applied to rhoms also.

~Dj


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i seen acouple people have pics of purple diamond spilos in their avatar, try supernates site, might have something on there about them


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice indeed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about this one (taken from OPEFE)










Pretty nice, I'd say


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome







!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> How about this one (taken from OPEFE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kinda looks like it should be a serrasalmus piraya









j/k . . . whatever that is, it is awesome!

~Will.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow id love to get on of those! Anyone know how much they usually go for when they are in stock?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i will donate my nuts to some sceince thing for that bad ass fish, f*ck that is awesome!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> i will donate my nuts to some sceince thing for that bad ass fish, f*ck that is awesome!










The ultimate price!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one (taken from OPEFE)
> ...


 Yeah I like the orange to yellow fade.. plus the red eyes!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ill probably never get my hands on one of those


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> iLLwiLL said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 damn that avery nice ass fish


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Isnt that a ruby red spilO? there has been some confusion between whether it is the same as spilo cf/ medenai. any experts wanna clear it up one last time??

thankS!

PS Both those p's are awsome!!!! i saw the purple diamond pic on pfish.org a while back.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone know the species name of the purple diamond spilo? liike the scientific one? is there not much info known about these beautiful fish?

thanks,
oburi


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The spilopleure complex is confusing and research is ongoing. I'll leave it up to scientists to sort this out. I'm pretty sure though, that first pic is an adult gold spilo and not a "purple diamond".


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

r u sure a gold spilO??? it doesnt look gold at all to me? how would it have gotten green and purple irredecant scales? im no expert at all, but ive not seen any piranha that looks like that before. is the second image spilo cf??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I too am skeptical on the existance of this....but the fish certaintly does look a little purple...and cool and anything!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am shocked, great looking fish. I wounder how much those cost?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

so is that a spilo cf(the red metallic one)>???
is that the same as a ruby red spilo?
any info on the purple diamond would be koool!

thanks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That spilo is not the red version. Although like any fish, they can come in all colors. IE: green,purple,gold natts. The rarity of this "purple diamond" spilo is very rare although it seems. I have yet to find or seen a purple diamond.


----------

